# Best place to buy Cubes?



## byu (Dec 19, 2008)

Where's the best place to buy Rubik's cubes? I'm looking for one of each 3x3x3 and a 2x2x2 cubes for the lowest possible price with stickers that don't start peeling off after a few days of cubing. Does anyone have any suggestions? (Preferably low shipping cost too, if it's an online store.)


----------



## shelley (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1665

It's a sticky for a reason.


----------



## Odin (Dec 19, 2008)

Uhh ya shelleys right, but for stickers got to cube smith .com


----------

